# My Shrimp Tank set to music



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

I made a short video of my shrimp tank today and set it to Philip Glass. 

[youtube]VD5o01P_tNg[/youtube]


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Great video. I see the pleco had to be in the video also. LOL


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Big Dog. He's just a little guy who was born last November.


----------

